# SHiT!!



## bunnybreaker (Jul 7, 2008)

Inspired by a certain facebook group and my love of butchering the English language, I figured we could discuss important matters in the most retarded ways possible. Without further ado:

Oh mah dayz blud, 'as you herd abowt dis gamefax boooolsheeeet? Dey iz lyk, gona ban chattin bout homebroo an ting! Fo reeeel, dey iz sum sellowts rite dere, yo!

Man iz wantin' ta go ta arms wid deze fools. Get ma cru an' roll up a driveby on dey asses. Gots ta reprazent da homebrewcrew and all mah flashclaaats wurld muv'fuckin wide!!

Anywayz, I kno dat sum ov u iz gon' playa hate on me, but dis chattin rite 'ere iz fo all ma reel dawgs owt theya.

A-yey-yey!


I figured the testing area is the only place for this kinda crap, right?


----------



## JPH (Jul 7, 2008)

brilliant


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 10, 2008)

Bizzump fo great justice y'all!!

So, 'ere iz mah predikamunt, I iz lyk installin da nu flash, see-ess thrrreeee yumsay'n. Man wants ta animayt an shit. Ting iz, I aint used flash in tiiiiiiiiime, lyk sinse vershun 6 or sum sheeeet. U lots got any sites dat can lern me up on all da nu shit dey be packin in dis bitch?

Any of youz lot dat wanna check owt ma lasss animayshun, clik dis yo! -> Balley Peeplz Episode 1: The Luncheon Menace (it was a uni project, so it could have been better if I'd spent longer on it, but it's alright if I do say so myself)

Oh yea, another ting da'ss bin on ma brane, I wuz lyk playin Da Suffa'in on Xbizzox an' shit waz good, so nex' stop, Suffa'in 2: Tiez Dat Bin' and I gots ta say, shit is hard az hell yo, man be savin' and loadin' all ova da place, an den, da endin' waz sum booolsheeeet. I pirated da gaym an I stil wan' mah skrilla bak.


----------



## 754boy (Jul 10, 2008)

lmao, this whole thread giving me flashbacks of stuggling to understand what the hell Jacob was saying in GTA4


----------



## Orc (Jul 10, 2008)

bunnybreaker said:
			
		

> bunnybreaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> >


Don't do cocaine.


----------



## Gore (Jul 11, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> bunnybreaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gene Simmons' "get rich quick" scheme #48732


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 11, 2008)

Wat da fizzuck yo!?


----------



## Gore (Jul 11, 2008)

bunnybreaker said:
			
		

> Wat da fizzuck yo!?


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 11, 2008)

Y'allz be trippin. Man iz jus' tryna brake da ice yo, start up sum dialogg in dis bitch an' youz lot be pimpin yoselvs owt, an not in da slick bling-an'-ice way, I mean strate up pimpin yoself lyk u iz bitches or sum sheeeeet.

Anywayz dawgz, I suggesss u get outta tha game yo, den go play u sum Doodle Hex, dat game is off da chain yo!


----------



## JPH (Jul 11, 2008)

Fuh realz y'allz be'z trippin' on sumtin, bringin' nat crazy-lookin' white doo' all up in dis topic.


I know I suck at it, but yours are funny as heck.
Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 11, 2008)

Yo homiez, we haz got ourselvs sum seriuss problum yo!

Dis aint no joke, manz iz serius lyk a muv'fukka.

I juss got belled on ma fone to 'ear da newz, da BAD newz. Dey iz makin' a Tekkun film, rite, mos' gaym filmz iz shit, but dey iz gettin Gary fukkin Danielz to be Brian muv'fukkin Fury, I can't bilee' dis shit!!

So, I needz ta kno, who o' y'allz iz born to ride, down to survive!?! We gots ta put a stop to dis, drivebyz r in order yo!!


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 11, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

>


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 13, 2008)

A-yo-yo-yo!

S'been gwanin' an' sheeeeeet?

My weeken' 'as bin sick yo, bare dancin, gettin crunk an' sheeeeet. I iz lyk stil recovrin' now blud.

Anywayz, I 'as lyk gots da intavyew fo a J.O.B. tomo'ow. I jus be wan'in ma peeps ta be wishin me luk an shit. Man'z bin unemployd fo tiiiiiiiime! If I don't be gettin me a job soon lyk, I'ma hafta start husslin again an' I aint wanna do dat yo, tryna keep it legit an ting. So yea blud, lyk gimme sum positiv vibes, dat shit iz app'eciated, fo reeeelz.

Newzflassh fo all o' y'allz dat don't reco'nize ma "1337 h4Xx0RiNG sk1LLzz", I 'as lyk made a inglish patch ting fo Metul Slug Sevun, isss a "Aaipey-ess" patch or sum shit, so lyk, it aint dat big fo reel, isss only 'bout sixtyfo bites. If you want dem shits, den clik dis bitch.

Laterz.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeeeeah boi!

I az lyk jus' kum bak from da intavyew fo dis job an' shit. I t'ink it wen' wel, numsay'n. I jus gots ta wate a week or so fo dey reply, but dems seemd impressd wiv ma mad skillz and shit. I felt all wierd an' shit, man gots all dappa'd up, wearin' propa garms an ting, lyk I iz sum office bwoy or sum sheeeet, but dems luv dat shit, get yoelf all crissss'd out an ting.

Anywayz, I got ma regula thredz on agin, now I gots ta go owt an' play me sum R.Ball (rounders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) wid ma homiez, naaahmeeen.

Peece owt an' ting.

Safe.


----------



## OSW (Jul 14, 2008)

combined with your avatar that is funny shit!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 14, 2008)

Ma avataah ain't nuttin' ta be jokin' bout yo, she be one fine bitch, naaaahmeeeen! I reco'nize dat she be virchool an shit, but isss abowt wat dem pixulz reprezent, an dey iz reprezen'in a sweet peece a' ass dat any manz or womunz wud lyk to hit, yumsay'n!!

(seriously though, I don't have a "thing" for Sakura, I just love her dance)

Tomo'ow, I az got da beech ta be croozin, yumsay'n, gon' chek owt dem fine ass bitches in dey 'kinis an' shit.

sssssseeya!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 16, 2008)

LOLMGFWTFTWFBIMAO!! i r t3h 1337 b04rd m3mbaaaah, i haz h1ts 200 p0sts, liek o rly, me = da c00lz0rz, j00 = butts3cks.

U taek teh b1g on3 jes liek ur m0m.

j00 r te n00bz.

I  r 133t.

Chek dis vid30s owt, th3y r ub3rLOLz (and though I tried, none of them are rickrolls)

kthxbai!!!!!11!!1


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 28, 2008)

Yo yo!

Wagwan in da GBAhood?

Anywayz, I haz seen da illesss nu shit yo. I'ssa comadee called Summer Heights High, man cant be recommendin dis shit enuff blud, u gots ta c it. I'ss lyk set in a skool an' shit, an' da caractaz r sum funy peeps.

Any1 gots advyce fo gettin bitches outta yo brain an shit? I gots 3 separate fine ass bitches be playin' on ma mind an ting, I need mentul space, naaaahmeeen.

I had da intavew fo dat sweet job an' shit, dey iz calld me bak fo anuvva intavewe tomo'o, gots ta get ma smart garms out agin, daym!

Aight, I iz off to clok Prins Uv Perssha: Da 2 Fonez or sum shit, I fink isss calld dat cuz liek, he is chattin to himself, so dat is lyk 1 fone, but den he is chasin afta dat fine ass bitch, so he prob'ly wants ta get her digits, so dat is lyk anuvva fone.

Laterz.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 28, 2008)

Wait, did I just go into Xbox live?


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 28, 2008)

u iz givin me da ooberL0Lz blud.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 3, 2008)

Pumps an' a BUMP!!

Bitch, I ant havin dis shit, tryna keep a bro down wid dis convo on page fo.

Anywayyyz, wat y'allz bin doin' an' shit?
I gots ta gets ma game awn, yumsay'n, jus gotta bern me da Far Cry Instinx Evulushun an ting.

PEEECE!


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 3, 2008)

Wat?


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 3, 2008)

yoo kno cuzz, I haz lyk, downlodid me dat Far Kry game, da secun' 1, on xbox, isss calld lyk, N-Stinx Evulushun or sum shit. I iz gona bern dem shits up to a dvd den pley it on ma xbox, naaahmeeen.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 4, 2008)

LOLMA-wut!?

I dun w4nt 2 sp34k 2 s00n, but teh ppl fr0m da j0b i w4nn4 g3t call3d me 2 g0 adn hav a t4lk w/tehm.


God, I'm actually breaking out of bullshit speak, but yeah, I think I could be employed very soon, fucking awesome!! GO ME!!


Anywayzz, dat wuz lyk da newz dat I had ta brake ta y'allz. Peeeece owt holmes.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 4, 2008)

yo yo yoooo, time fo da updizate.

Wel, I gots me down 2 dat plase ta chat bout da job an sheeeeet. Dey dint giv a bro da job dat I applyd fo. Woah, carm yoself down fool, we aint gots ta go ta arms wid deze foolz, dey offad me anuva job, 1 dat iz evun betta, yumsay'n.

Soon I iz gonna b rollin in skrilla, naaahmeeeeen. Get me sum twennyfo's ta pimp owt ma ryde (skateboard), maybee evun bie sum gamez an shit.

A-yey-yey!

PEEEEESE!


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 4, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> bunnybreaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate that damn clown from Metacolypse. That shits freaky.


----------



## The Worst (Aug 5, 2008)

wazza wazza wazza!  iz frish owt da lockdown, unsuspizzle for shizzle! holla one out


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 8, 2008)

Manz shud relly be ternin dis shit in ta lyk a b-log or sum shizzle.

Anywayzz, dat Farr Kry gaym, da secund 1 on da xbizzox, iz da shit, seriuss bruv.

Soon yeh, I iz gona b hittin da clizzub, man I luv dem shits, brek owt sum  killa moovz on da flo, aint nobodee can tesss me an ma danss kru. Evun Sackuraa b reppin fo us, wel, I piratid dat moov off her, yumsay'n, but isss a sweet moov, naaahmeeeeeen.

I cant get enuff of Amooro Nameeyay, dat nu album iz fukkin hawt.

Chekk dis shit holmes.


Latazz


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 15, 2008)

aww sheeeet, u don' evun kno da moovz dat I wuz breakin owt 2 dis trak lasss weeek wen manz went 2 da clizzub.



Afta all deze yearz blud, i din't evun reelize dat i had neva evun seen dis vidio. Mu'fukkazz youtoob tooks da unkut vershun off dey site cuz dey iz lyk battbwoyz or sumting, dey cant apeeshiate bitchiz wid fine ass raxx an' shit.

Anywaez, i iz gwanin ova 2 da clizzub agin 2nite, hopefullee dey play dis trak fo me so i kan own sum chumps on da flo 1 mo' tym.

Also, i needz ta go bak to J-pan fo reeelz, i gots ta fin' me a plase dat I kan bussa moov 2 trax lyk dis 1.



I don' bidness, Namie be 1 hott ass MILF, I'd hit dem shitz up hardkor.

*Posts merged*

aah shit son, i postid dat vid alreddy naaaahmeeen, woch it twise or sum shit, isss da j-crunkist trak owt fo tiiiiime.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 19, 2008)

ROFL

theeess poooosstt phails.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 22, 2008)

GRRRRRRR!!

Ma brayn hertss son, y iz it dat wominz giv a breh a hedd ake?


----------



## Gore (Aug 22, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> theeess poooosstt phails.


I agree a lot


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't even care about writing in some shit style right now. It's not a headache anymore, it's a fucking heartache.

My life may not be that bad compared to many people, but I'm the one that has to live it. You know what, I'm newly employed, for this I am greatful, I have a bunch of really close friends, that too, I am eternally greatful for, but damn, I fucking hate my life right now.

I have possibly fucked up one of those great friendships and for what? Not enough, that's what.

I know none of you will care about this, I don't care, I just need to get this crap out in some way and without telling people that are too close to the situation. I may come across as extremely narcicistic, but that's because I am (notice how many sentences start with "I"). I'm not asking for sympathy or anything, seriously, I just need to type this out without people I know personally reading it. I have a journal/diary type thing, but hand writing is too slow to satisfy the urge to release my rediculous pain.

Anyway, I had fun dancing, great! (that is sarcastic, though it was fun, it hardly makes up for what I am feeling now).

RAAAAAAAAAAGH!!!

I wish I could clone myself, Piccolo style so I could beat the shit out of myself.

Someday, I hope, I will learn to deal with my retarded issues. These issues aren't anything new to me, I have been aware of them for fucking ages, but I can't seem to do anything about them. I r teh geniust!11!!!LOLZ)RZ!!!!1!

GRR!

Though I hope I never go through whatever pain you may feel, I really wouldn't wish this upon anyone, not even people I hate. Actually, I especially wouldn't wish this upon people I hate as I would then have to feel sorry for them, at least I would feel ok comforting a friend through this crap.

Things might be ok soon, but this is too much to deal with right now, I don't need this, but I let it happen and grought it upon myself, way to fucking go *real name censored*, you dumb fuck.

Sleep well everyone, I know I won't.


----------



## JPH (Aug 23, 2008)

man i luv this thread


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 23, 2008)

Is SHiT the sequel to GRiD and DiRT?


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 23, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> man i luv this thread



Dude, I hope you didn't "luv" my last post, it wasn't a joke.

Since you loved the first one though:

Mayn, ah aint nevaa seen no fine ass bitch lyk dat befo, she be sexxy lyk a mutha fukka. Take a bwoy roun' da fukkin werld in da sak yo.

(aah, that's too much, too close to home)


----------



## JPH (Aug 23, 2008)

im feelin groovy, kickin up the cobblestones 






I:

you rox


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 23, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> im feelin groovy, kickin up the cobblestones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ay biatch, dat imij don' werk an shit, it sez sum krap abowt no "hawt linkin" or sum shit.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

Yo, I aint undastan' y deze foolz aint play no reeeeel gamez, yumsay'n.

I iz lyk, tryna find sum foolz 2 lay da smak down on an' sheeeet in Unreeel Champeenship 2 and Fantum Dust, but dere aint no reeel dawgs owt ther dat kan handdle deze gaymz!

So, lyk if u tink u kan tesss me, get yo ass ova to xlink kai an get sum!!


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 25, 2008)

bunnybreaker said:
			
		

> Yo, I aint undastan' y deze foolz aint play no reeeeel gamez, yumsay'n.
> 
> I iz lyk, tryna find sum foolz 2 lay da smak down on an' sheeeet in Unreeel Champeenship 2 and Fantum Dust, but dere aint no reeel dawgs owt ther dat kan handdle deze gaymz!
> 
> So, lyk if u tink u kan tesss me, get yo ass ova to xlink kai an get sum!!


Rly now?, well that great


----------



## mastermanna123 (Aug 26, 2008)

bunnybreaker said:
			
		

> Yo, I aint undastan' y deze foolz aint play no reeeeel gamez, yumsay'n.
> 
> I iz lyk, tryna find sum foolz 2 lay da smak down on an' sheeeet in Unreeel Champeenship 2 and Fantum Dust, but dere aint no reeel dawgs owt ther dat kan handdle deze gaymz!
> 
> So, lyk if u tink u kan tesss me, get yo ass ova to xlink kai an get sum!!



I have never heard of those games, good sir. Care to elaborate upon the games of which you have previously mentioned, ol' chap?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2008)

Watchoo fink u iz doin speakin lyk dat.  Done choo no dat all u iz doin iz showin dat u iz ill hit her at?


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 26, 2008)

k thx bai!!1!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2008)

Is u kikkin off?  Is u lookin for a slappin?  Is dat fite speek?


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 26, 2008)

Naah blud, dont b gettin brave. Manz will pop a mu'fukkin cap in yo ass!


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 26, 2008)

wat de fuk ya bin tak'n 'bout yo? Le' me in fo da paty too.

Damn, bunnibrek'a, dawg. Yo reel gangsta dude, where'd ya got dat style from? Wit dat style, ya gunna kik sum azz. O' worz, ya gunna rip dem a new azzhole dude or iven too, if ya got wat it takes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





jus' make sho' ya ain't losing dat lingo or yo jus' anoda crap, hah take dat!

An' jus' t'verify bunnibrek'a, is Manz gunna cap yo azz, no pop a mu'fukkin cap in yo azz, Mister Death over 'ere won't like it appear in a dead's azz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'ey, 'tis da testin' area, sum rash lingo is fine, right dawg?


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 26, 2008)

Yiiiiiieah BOOOIIII!

dasss dat shit rite dere Raestafarian bruv.

But man, yu gots ta unnastan, poppin a cap in dem foolz ass iz lyk da prekersa 2 layin dems down an shit.

Also bruv, I iz lyk sorry an shit fo breakin in2 dat lame-ass posh speek in dat post wher i iz chattin shit bout some fine ass biatch, gots ta keep it reeel fo reeel!!

PEESE!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 29, 2008)

Shit son, ah beeen werkin lyk a mu'fukkka.

Now doh, iss tym ta gett crunk an sho dem foolz how ta throw it dowwn on da danceflo, naaahmeen!!


----------



## PizzaPasta (Aug 29, 2008)

More official Grime thread plz.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 30, 2008)

I cant bileeeee diss shit, ma feetz b hertin lyk a mu-fukka. Ah bin layin da phat mooovz dowwn on da flo, had sum danceoffz aginst sum eeeejyats, dey aint comin roun deze wayz no mo, not if dey got shayme.

Seriusss blud, me an ma krew needz ta b gettin dat fool soldja boi hookd up fo a danceoff, wach as dat lame-ass make me "yawwwwwn" at dem wack moovz he b pimpin, den i iz gonna serv dat bitch wun tym fo reeelz.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 30, 2008)

I cant bileeeee diss shit, ma feetz b hertin lyk a mu-fukka. Ah bin layin da phat mooovz dowwn on da flo, had sum danceoffz aginst sum eeeejyats, dey aint comin roun deze wayz no mo, not if dey got shayme.

Seriusss blud, me an ma krew needz ta b gettin dat fool soldja boi hookd up fo a danceoff, wach as dat lame-ass make me "yawwwwwn" at dem wack moovz he b pimpin, den i iz gonna serv dat bitch wun tym fo reeelz.

*Posts merged*

disss browza b givin manz sum 'ardcor greef an shit.


----------



## Searinox (Aug 30, 2008)

Daaymn whut iz dis shit! Ah saye ahve been waitin fo mah shit for a month nao a' thought we was cool man, and ah mean I trusted them guise cause ahve been orderin' shit from 'em for some time now. They was like mah homies dude.

But naw mah friend's got his burthday and imma rely on 'em, an' git him one a' those Supahcard. I gave 'em the dough an' they deliver half the shit after a week-two. An' they ain't even given me a traken numbah. Now they ain't done this shit to me before so I call 'em an' they're like 'oh shit sorry man' and I'm like 'okay, 'tis cool, shit happens'. But then... then a' wait an' wait an' wait on 'em fo another month I ask bro what tha fuck? And they is tellin' me to calm down, whutcho tellin' me to calm down?! That they'z goin' through a tough time and they ain't got the stuff, and after I put up with their shit I check up on 'em today and they say they'z got the stuff finally and they'z even shipped some, but they ain't NEVAH told me, naw they left me ta rot and meanwhile imma get into trouble cuz mah friend gonna think I ripped him off!

Whut iz theyr asses mo' important? Wha' I ain't been game? No bro! If yous wanna do business with me again yo got to show sum RESPECT dude! Now you is fuckin with me fo too long and it ain't cuttin' it anymore. A' mean... ah wuz a patient guy an' you took me for a suckah izzat whut you did huh? Get yo shit straight or cuz tell ya before I evah get ripped off by yous, imma rip YO' ballz off an' ram 'em down yo goddamn throats, no you want Extreme you got Extreme! An' after this ouah deals is OFF!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcoTgYN406s


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 30, 2008)

Sheeeeetttttt daaaaawwwggg, ya gut sum sty' down dere. Ey 'homie,  ain't down wit rammin' sum ballz down sumwan's throat, dat's ju' sucks, an' dat's sayin' summin' ram dem down the AZZ bro! dat's gunna giffem a mark foo yiiiiirs, and fo' da whole time, dem boys will give ya sum respect! O' at list, until dem ballz get back ta it's home down the pants

an' ah gutta ge' sum shit ta pay fo' a better card, serius man, ma card is junk! Andah' ju' give it sum shit, so dat ah can trash dat bitch and get a new tramp celebrity-like, yea jus' lyk dat actress, whozzer name? Bretnii? O' fuck it, ah dun givasheet.

Were's da sty' homie? Da style


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 31, 2008)

Yi yi boiii!

I had da crunkesss weekend yo, it waz da shiznit fo reeel. Manz did bare dancin 2 badass muzik an' gots mash up on da booz an disko biskits. Da only ting I kan tink ov dat waz a bit ill waz da bit wher I tryd to busss a chirps on ma frenz mum, but dat shit iz kool an sheeeet.


----------



## Gore (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## Raestloz (Sep 1, 2008)

Sheeet, wat da fak are ya implying papaplain? Ya got eadakhe or summin'


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 1, 2008)

I tink dat Paypa breh cant handul all da reeel dawgs spittin shit. I bet he iz wun ov dem lame-ass bitchez wid no 'speriense in bed an sheeeeet.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 4, 2008)

L0LL0LMFAOBBQ!!!11!

d0 j00 gaiz tihnk taht t3h fuxxbuddehz iz liek, a w0rkabl s1tu4t10n??!

I me4n, i dun wna cr4p 0n teh fr13nd5h1p an stuf an stuf, but we dun wnat da gf/bf th1ng, but w3 liek 34ch othr & w3 b07h liek t3h sexx0rz!!!1!

(yeah, I know it's hard to believe anyone that can write like that has actually had sex with anyone other than themselves)

So, wat u gaiz th1nk frm xperi3nce?


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 4, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

>


I'm getting an aneurysm too, PP.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 5, 2008)

Diss is da ushooal fryday post 2 say dat I iz gettin KRUUUUUUUUNK!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 5, 2008)

Yo yo yo bruvv, wassup wassup.  Y is u not out doin de town dis eevnin bruvv, it's Frydai bruvv.  It's dat tyme to dat fing bruvv, u no like out on de town.  U shud b out fackin chasin dem bitches bruvv.


----------



## Frog (Sep 6, 2008)

ummm... Yo?


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 7, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Yo yo yo bruvv, wassup wassup.  Y is u not out doin de town dis eevnin bruvv, it's Frydai bruvv.  It's dat tyme to dat fing bruvv, u no like out on de town.  U shud b out fackin chasin dem bitches bruvv.



Fool, I did go owt an sheeeeet.

I wernt in da mood fo nun o' dem bitchez doh, da gyal me wanna freek is owtta town an' ting. I stil fukkd up dey danceflo doh, busss sum mad moves dat deze peeps aint neva seeen befo, had all'a da hoz try b dancin wid me. I gotz bare krunk an I aint evun feel bad an shit today, evun doh ah stayd up all nite, im juz 2 hardkor!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 10, 2008)

Shit son!

Diss iz reeel shit, yumsay'n, we cants b rollin on no page freeee, yagetmi!!

So, wagwan holmes?


----------



## Gore (Sep 10, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

>


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 10, 2008)

Yo yo yo bruvv, me finks dat ur street lingo be givin PP the old noggin krusha.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes yess TrolleeeDawg, I tink yu iz rite, dat PaypaPlayn fool aint got no mind fo da reeeeel shit, cant handul da hood, yumsay'n.

Anywayz, dis bitch b up on payge 3 agin, gots ta bizzump dis shit 2 reprazent!!

\/\/estsaaaaaiiiide!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 22, 2008)

'sup wid dis shit yo!!?

Ain't dere no peepz owt dere dat iz gon' rep fo diss shit wen iz lyk away fo a cupla dayzz!?

Anywayz, mans hit up da feeld rave ova da weeken', shit was tite, gots krunk an' buss sum o' da illist moovz yu eva seeen, naaaahmeeeen!!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Sep 26, 2008)

BO!

FRIIIIIIIIDAY, da get hi day!

Wot iz youz lot up 2 pon diss eevnin?


----------



## bunnybreaker (Nov 21, 2008)

I aint evun kno wat payge dis b on yo. I ha'nt bin here fo tym, lyk sinse befo da namechaynj fo reeelz.

Anywayzz, y'all nid ta rekodnize dat i iz gon buss sum wilde shaypss at da club tonyte, y'unnastand me?

Latazz yo, peeese.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 21, 2008)

Yo yo yo bruvv, ain't sin ya in da lawngust time blud.  Whatch ya bin dawin wiv yourself 'as ya bin aht fackin abaht?


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 22, 2008)

GBATemp's chimp! said:
			
		

> Hehehehehhehehehehehehe - chimp =P said:
> 
> 
> 
> >


----------



## bunnybreaker (Nov 22, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Yo yo yo bruvv, ain't sin ya in da lawngust time blud.  Whatch ya bin dawin wiv yourself 'as ya bin aht fackin abaht?



Gotz maself da J 0 B, naaahmeen! I aint gots da tym ta bannin' f00lzz no mo'.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jun 8, 2009)

aww shit. Iss bin along tym bludz, but I fowt it nessusary ta be communicatinz wid da g33k massiv.

So wagwan in yo livez homebwoyz?

I iz jus startid lernin da PAlib ova on da PA-saaaiide! Expekt sum sikk gamz wid mo swagga than yo mamma sumtym in da fyoocher.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 8, 2009)

Yo dawg.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jun 8, 2009)

'Sup homebwoy? Whatcha be packin in yo N-Dizzle-Screeenizzle?


----------

